# Booster le débit wi-fi d'une live box ??



## An-Liz (4 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je commence à saturer de la lenteur du débit de ma live box en wi-fi, ça rame à fond  !! Or j'ai ouïe dire que l'on pouvait booster le débit des box...quelqu'un aurait-il le tuyau pour cela ?? 

Merci.

An-Liz


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir

Il n'est pas possible de « booster » la box de manière à ce que le débit dépasse le maximum prévu.

En revanche, si le débit est réduit du d'une mauvaise liaison Wifi entre la box et le Mac, il existe des solutions pour améliorer la situation.

Si la liaison est brouillée par des émetteurs fonctionnant sur le même numéro de canal dans le voisinage, alors le choix d'un canal moins encombré permettra d'augmenter le débit jusqu'à un niveau normal.

Si les ondes sont trop atténuées par l'environnement (murs, planchers, etc.) l'orientation correcte des antennes, voire l'emploi de réflecteurs ou de nouvelles antennes directives à fort gain, pourra grandement améliorer la qualité de la liaison.

Il est aussi possible de brancher sur la box un point d'accès Wifi indépendant présentant de meilleures caractéristiques (à la norme "mimo" ou N, notamment)


----------



## An-Liz (4 Janvier 2009)

Merci de ta réponse PA5CAL...mais euh, elle m'a l'air bien technique et je comprend pas tout :rose: . Concrètement, comment ça se vérifie et ça se fait tout ce que tu suggères ??

An-Liz (qui est vite dépassée techniquement, oui c'est vrai)


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Janvier 2009)

Pour le réglage du numéro de canal Wifi, ça se passe dans la console d'administration de la Livebox, normalement accessible depuis le Mac à l'aide d'un navigateur web (Safari ou autre). C'est expliqué dans le mode d'emploi de la Livebox. On trouve aussi des tutoriels un peu partout sur Internet (par ici par exemple).

Si le changement de numéro de canal n'apporte pas d'amélioration, il faudrait alors vérifier que la chute du débit provient bien du Wifi (et non pas de la ligne ADSL, d'Internet ou du réseau d'Orange), soit en rapprochant suffisamment le Mac de la Livebox, soit en le branchant directement dessus à l'aide d'un câble Ethernet (type RJ-45). S'il y a une nette amélioration du débit, alors on pourra envisager d'améliorer la liaison Wifi à grande distance en bidouillant les antennes. Sinon, cela signifie que le problème ne vient pas du Wifi.


_Pour info, de nombreux cas de ralentissement sur le réseau Orange ont été rapportés sur le forum. Une petite recherche te permettra de retrouver les discussions concernées._


----------



## An-Liz (5 Janvier 2009)

Merci bcp, je vais regarder tout ça dans un 1er temps !!


----------

